
Too much sleep linked to a greater risk of disease and death, study finds - Reedx
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/04/health/sleep-duration-linked-to-death-and-diseases-study-intl/index.html
======
DrScump
This is just _survey_ data with no objectively-measured details, apparently.

"Excess" sleep is often associated with _low quality_ sleep, which is often
associated with other negative health factors such as obesity, shift work,
sleep apnea, etc. Cause and effect are conflated here.

------
gregjor
Sigh. Risk of death still 100% no matter what you do.

~~~
smt88
Risk of death in the next _x_ years is not, nor is risk of death before age
_y_. That's what the headline is referring to, although I didn't check the
paper for the actual time period used.

~~~
gregjor
It actually refers to deaths per 1,000 per year over a nearly 8 year study
period. People who slept more or less than 6-8 hrs/night died at a higher
rate. So the article refers to an actual “risk of death” during the study
period. More worrying, though, is that the headline implies causation: more or
less sleep = increased risk, whereas the body of the article back-pedals and
says people who are sick sleep more, so there’s just a correlation.

